# Elna vs Black Gates?



## raymondu999

Hey all.

 I saw an ad in a different audio forum for a DIY iMod LOD which made use of Elna Silmic capacitors instead of the usual Black Gate Capacitors. Any reviews/comparisons of the two capacitors?

 maybe impressions from some head-fiers who have played around with these capacitors?

 Thanks


----------



## raymondu999

nobody knows??


----------



## FallenAngel

Well... which Elna and which BlackGate? Both manufacturers offer a wide range of lines.

 I prefer BlackGate NX over Elna Cerafine and Silmic II.

 Still, ALMOST ANY decent film cap will utterly humiliate the above.


----------



## crapback

FallenAngel, what should we noobs do if we can't find anything but electrolytics in the values we are looking for? Also, how would you rate the nichicon muse series caps compared to the rubycon and elna's?


----------



## FallenAngel

And what values are you looking for that you can't find film caps? You should not need above 4.7uF/6.3V. Higher voltage is fine, higher capacitance is also fine (but not necessary). You aren't likely to find film caps in that low voltage and shouldn't care for actual voltage rating. There are MANY. If you can find BlackGates, you can find good film caps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Take a look at these links/reviews:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f21/or...thread-284863/
ecp.cc


----------



## crapback

Sorry FallenAngel, I guess I got off topic. I was asking about your opinion in general, not as just coupling caps. Too bad the caps i ordered for my frankenzero aren't on dsavitsk's list. 0.047uF 160V 5% PETP CAPACITORS. K73-16. 144 pcs - eBay (item 200374783117 end time Aug-25-09 08:39:12 PDT) Do you happen to know anything about those? I read some pretty good things about them at diyaudio.com and i couldn't find the pio caps for a good price at the time so i got the petp's.


----------



## jeffjazz

Had the Black Gates 10uf in my Pass Labs X150 on the input. They sounded clean and clear and tight, but slightly dry. I sent my amp back to Pass since I was having a problem (not related to the caps).

 My amp came back with Elnas Silmics. They are a warmer more natural sounding cap, more balenced. Organic. The Black gates were more forward and technicolor I guess you could say. It depends on the circuit but I'd go with the Elnas - Cheaper also.

 Also tried the nichicon muse - nothing special.


----------

